# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل نكتب (الألف) بعد (ء) في حالة التنوين؟

## يحيى صالح

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

في حالة كتابة كلمة ( جزء ) عندما تكون منصوبة، فما الصحيح من الحالتين الآتيتين :

1 - جزءً

2 - جزءًا

أقصد : هل نثبت حرف الألف بعد الهمزة في هذه الحالة أم لا نثبته؟

و هل كل الكلمات التي مثلها لها حكمها، مثل : سماء ، جزاء، ماء، دلاء....الخ؟

و جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشهور أنها لا تكتب إن كان قبل الهمزة ألف وتكتب فيما عدا ذلك
تكتب (سماءً - بلاءً - نداءً ... )
وتكتب ( جزءًا - مرءًا - درءًا ... )

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المشهور أنها لا تكتب إن كان قبل الهمزة ألف وتكتب فيما عدا ذلك
> تكتب (سماءً - بلاءً - نداءً ... )
> وتكتب ( جزءًا - مرءًا - درءًا ... )


كثيرًا ما يتواردني هذا السؤال
بارك الله في توضيحكم

----------


## يحيى صالح

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المشهور أنها لا تكتب إن كان قبل الهمزة ألف وتكتب فيما عدا ذلك
> تكتب (سماءً - بلاءً - نداءً ... )
> وتكتب ( جزءًا - مرءًا - درءًا ... )


أحسن الله إليكم، و لكن هل هذا الـ ( مشهور ) مضطردًا في كل الكلمات المطابقة للأمثلة السابقة؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم يا أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

.......... مطردٌ .

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المشهور أنها لا تكتب إن كان قبل الهمزة ألف وتكتب فيما عدا ذلك
> تكتب (سماءً - بلاءً - نداءً ... )
> وتكتب ( جزءًا - مرءًا - درءًا ... )


السلام عليكم 
نعم وعلله علماء القراءات " بكراهة توالي الأمثال " أي لكي لا تجتمع صورتان بهيئة واحدة مثل "سماا" فالهمزة محذوفة الصورة فتبقي ألف الاسم وألف التنوين . 
فالهمزات التي علي السطر تعد في رسم المصحف مما حذفت صورته ، وصورة الهمزة إما (ـ ألف ـ ياء ـ واو .)

----------


## السعيد وعزوز

أفادكم الله

----------


## عمر راتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لن أزيد على ما ذكره الإخوة السابقون جزاهم الله خيرا و لكن الإجابة عن هذا نلحظها من قول الله تعالى ( ليسوا سواءً من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة .......) سورة آل عمران  الآية 113
و من قوله تعالى ( و جعلوا له من عباده جزءاً......) الزخرف الآية 115
ففي الآية الأولى لم نجد ألفا بعد الهمزة للتنوين 
و في الآية الثانية وجدنا ألفا مرسومة للتنوين
و الفرق بين الكلمتين في الآيتين أنَّ أولاهما جاءت همزتها بعد ألف فلم ترسم ألف و الثانية جاءت همزتها بدون أن تسبق بألف فرسمت بعدها الألف

----------


## يحيى صالح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> لن أزيد على ما ذكره الإخوة السابقون جزاهم الله خيرا و لكن الإجابة عن هذا نلحظها من قول الله تعالى ( ليسوا سواءً من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة .......) سورة آل عمران  الآية 113
> و من قوله تعالى ( و جعلوا له من عباده جزءاً......) الزخرف الآية 115
> ففي الآية الأولى لم نجد ألفا بعد الهمزة للتنوين 
> و في الآية الثانية وجدنا ألفا مرسومة للتنوين
> و الفرق بين الكلمتين في الآيتين أنَّ أولاهما جاءت همزتها بعد ألف فلم ترسم ألف و الثانية جاءت همزتها بدون أن تسبق بألف فرسمت بعدها الألف



جزاك الله خيرًا و أحسن إليك

فعلاً هذا تنبيه واضح.

----------


## نور امحمد

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله  
   كل الكلمات المنونة تنوين النصب تأخذ ألفا إلا المنتهية بهمزة بعد الف ( مساء) أو منتهية بتاء مربوطة ( مدرسة) أو منتهية بألف مقصورة (فتى) أو منتهية بهمزة على ألف (ملجأ) فإنها لا تأخذ ألفا .
و شكرا      نور امحمد

----------


## لعريف محمد

الأمر كما قلتم, لكن الرسم القرآني لا يقاس عليه.

----------


## النجاح

شكراً على مناقشة هذا الموضوع الجيد وبارك الله فيكم
صحيح الرسم العثماني ليس قياساً
لكن كثيراً ما نستفيد منه لتثبيث القواعد في أذهاننا
إذا توافقت القواعد الإملائية مع الرسم العثماني فلا مانع من ذلك والله أعلم.

----------

